# Buying another Felt for my wife



## jerdawg (Jun 14, 2012)

I went to the local bike shop today as my wife is interested in riding also.
We decided either on a Z95 or a ZW95. Anyone care to give there opinions as to which bike might be better for her?
They are both 2013 models.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sully00 (Dec 29, 2012)

jerdawg said:


> I went to the local bike shop today as my wife is interested in riding also.
> We decided either on a Z95 or a ZW95. Anyone care to give there opinions as to which bike might be better for her?
> They are both 2013 models.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


The ZW series is their women's line. The main differences are the components (tiara vs sora) and the geometry options of each model. The shifting mechanism is a little different between the two. I would say go with the bike that fits her the best. I recently purchased a Z series bike and absolutely love it!


----------



## jsandevil (Feb 5, 2013)

I am also purchasing a Felt for my wife...2012 ZW5 with Shimano 105. Pics when I pick it up this week.


----------



## jkbatca (Oct 29, 2012)

I just bought the Z95 and absolutely love it. As always, ride before buying and make sure the bike fits, but the Z series geometry was a lot more comfortable for me, yet still responds like a road bike.


----------



## CMJTperry (Oct 23, 2012)

The Z95 is a nice bike, I have a Z85 and a Z6, my buddy just bought a new Z95, changed the bar tape to blue and the tires to blue as well and it looks sharp! He loves it.


----------



## jerdawg (Jun 14, 2012)

CMJTperry said:


> The Z95 is a nice bike, I have a Z85 and a Z6, my buddy just bought a new Z95, changed the bar tape to blue and the tires to blue as well and it looks sharp! He loves it.


I just wanted to say I ended up getting my wife the Z95 too!
She is very happy with it and so am I.
One happy felt family here!


----------

